# -Wolf Run & Burr Oak Reports-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Wolf Run

The bass have spawned. The frylings last Saturday were microscopic. So the hatch may have actually happened Friday or Saturday morning. It was the earliest stages of the spawn hatch that I have ever seen. And it was pretty neat seeing how the fry hatch appeared that early. The fry wasn't even large enough to have any color, like the black clouds of fry that I am used to seeing.

The bass were hittin' the smaller sized Venom Lures Sweet Dream creature baits, and the Venom Hollow Hog. And also a few fish hit the drop-shot rig tipped with the Venom Due Drop 4-inch worm. They were hittin' along the shoreline milfoil. But they absolutely wouldn't take any other presentation. Or any other cover or structure for that matter.
The fish that my father and son clients caught didn't have a mark on them. And didn't look like fish that have recently spawned. There were about fifteen bass caught in the 12-15 inch slot. With several fat 14-inchers in the mix. Overall it was a good day.

Burr Oak

I guided on Burr Oak yesterday/Monday. I didn't see any fry or frylings anywhere. But I thought I would have. I know they have spawned or are spawning, because the bite is telling me so. I didn't see any bass on beds. But I did see several just hanging out near cover. Probably healing up is my guess. 

Fishing was tough!!! My clients brought crawdads and I brought nightcrawlers for them. (One of them was handicapped and could not do repeated casts.) They used the crawdads and worms and caught lots and lots of panfish. But no bass! We fished several of my good spots and just couldn't get bit by a bass. We had to take about an hour break in the morning to let the lightning/thunder pass. But when we resumed, the fishing was the same. After my clients left, I went right back to the same areas we were fishing earlier and caught two decent bass! I didn't weigh them, but my guess would put them in the two pound range. One hit the Bomber Square A, and the other hit the Z-Man Chatterbait.

Note - The nice men that took the picture of me at Burr Oak were fishing for bass and were blanked/skunked. And they had an awesome rig, and looked like they had some bass fishing skills. It was just a tough bite.

(I hope these posts don't bore you folks.)


----------



## morning jigger (Apr 22, 2009)

as always thanks for the posts jeff!


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Never bored by your posts JPG ! Always highly informative and with good pics too. Wolf Run and Burr Oak are two of my favorite lakes. I don't get to frequent them any more because of the distance factor and I'm running a 70 hp rig now. I need to pick up one of those pond hopper plastic boats sometime for the limited hp lakes. Anyway, nice report !


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Great post Jeff. You are a junkie going back 2 catch bass after fishing all day. You da man!


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

How did the water look down there Jeff - I think we may head down there Saturday morning since it's been raining so hard up north of Columbus, I've thinking Hoover will be too muddy.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

cmalinowski said:


> How did the water look down there Jeff - I think we may head down there Saturday morning since it's been raining so hard up north of Columbus, I've thinking Hoover will be too muddy.


I was there Monday. So it's been five days. But the water should be pretty decent. You know it's much clearer in the main lake.


----------

